# farting/burping in relationships



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

So I was watching Dirty Jobs last night, and as I was admiring Mike Rowe's hard manly rugged handsomeness, I realized that he's probably the type of person who'd totally be okay with farting in front of people like his girl. 

And whatddayay know, when the next episode came on, someone ****ing farted and Mike Rowe was the culprit.

Anyways, if I had a boyfriend, I personally would NOT be okay with him farting in front of me, I just could not handle the ****ing smell, I know it's a natural body occurrence but I do not want that **** around me. As for myself, I would not be comfortable doing that in front of him. If something happens accidentally ONCE in a while that’s fine, but I do not want someone doing that in front of me on a regular basis. 

I'm okay with burping though, he can burp in front of me, and I would like to be able to burp in front of him, though my anxiety would probably make me feel self-conscious about that.

So girls, u with me? Are u totally against having ur guy fart in front of you, and are u against farting in front of him? What about burping?
And guys, what about you, what’s your stance?
Also, is farting something you’d be against in the beginning but be okay with as the relationship progressed, or would you be against it the whole way? 

(oh god, this thread is starting to gross me out even though I’m the one who created it, I hate the word fart, ahgh)

omg, it'd be funny if there was a forum called controversial and this thread was in there.


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

*farts* *burps* *flees*


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

*eww*


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

I'm still a nice person deep down. Honest.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

they should leave the room to do it


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I don't really mind, I'd probably just laugh if my boyfriend did it. It's different if it does in my face or on purpose though, I don't like that and think it's very rude.

I don't do anything of that sort in front of him or anyone, really. I do it in my own time, lol.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 28, 2007)

The noises, I don't care about. Offensive odours, probably. It would be a matter of courtesy to avoid subjecting others to them.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

If you're not going to be comfortable enough to do this then spending a lot of time with them is going to be hard. And stuff happens at NIGHT! 

Just accept it. ACCEPT THE FART!


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

ohpewp said:


> If you're not going to be comfortable enough to do this then spending a lot of time with them is going to be hard. And stuff happens at NIGHT!
> 
> Just accept it. ACCEPT THE FART!



no!


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

Call me immature but I find farts pretty funny.


----------



## dasdasfdasfasdfsa (Sep 23, 2009)

girls fart? NO WAY!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

ohpewp said:


> Just accept it. ACCEPT THE FART!


Says the person with the most appropriate username! :lol

Farts. Burps. C'est la vie, right?


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> The noises, I don't care about. Offensive odours, probably. It would be a matter of courtesy to avoid subjecting others to them.


If you want offensive, just share a bed with me. Oh my.


----------



## dasdasfdasfasdfsa (Sep 23, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> If you want offensive, just share a bed with me. Oh my.


... is willing to take you up on that offer to confirm or deny. :b


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 28, 2007)

strawberryjulius said:


> If you want offensive, just share a bed with me. Oh my.


Mixed feelings on that. My only hope would be a secret weapon: Lipton's onion soup mix. That brings up a whole new topic: diarrhea in the bed - y/n?


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

I know some guys who think it's funny to deliberately fart to try to get a reaction out of their girls but I think it's disgusting.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> Mixed feelings on that. My only hope would be a secret weapon: Lipton's onion soup mix. That brings up a whole new topic: diarrhea in the bed - y/n?


That hasn't happened to me...I don't think. But, if you want it. 

Ok ok, I'm going to get in trouble from a poop-phobe soon.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

LOL I don't think I mind, I'd laugh at anything so I'm pretty sure I'd laugh if my bf did it.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

We don't even have a bowel, it's extracted from birth.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:haha - 30 seconds of timeout :lol

Flatulence is the word you need. Yes, it is not proper to poot in front or around your girlfriend. Even worse is when you try to light the methane. 

Give a hoot, don't poot.....until you're in a safe zone like a restroom.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

letitrock said:


> Also, is farting something you'd be against in the beginning but be okay with as the relationship progressed, or would you be against it the whole way?


Farting is fine. it's natural, fun and a good topic of conversation.



letitrock said:


> I'm okay with burping though


burping is gross.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

^ r u serious????????


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

no


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

oh good


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

^eww, what's that little smile for?


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

tony0306 said:


> Honestly it was supposed to be below the comment left on the bottom of page 1 "We have our bowel removed at birth". But, I didn't realize a bunch of new comments were made after that.
> 
> Other than that this thread is cracking me up.


oh, i thought the smile meant something else


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

Don't fart in front of your girlfriend. You're still trying to leave a good impression. Wait until your married then giver her the ol' dutch oven on your wedding night.


----------



## path0gen (Jun 28, 2006)

letitrock said:


> So I was watching Dirty Jobs last night, and as I was admiring Mike Rowe's hard manly rugged handsomeness, I realized that he's probably the type of person who'd totally be okay with farting in front of people like his girl.
> 
> And whatddayay know, when the next episode came on, someone ****ing farted and Mike Rowe was the culprit.
> 
> ...


I think you'd be very surprised at what YOU actually do during your sleep. I've never been with a girlfriend who didn't flatulate occassionally in the middle of the night. Of course I never told them. But I was always tempted every time they pointed out how gross they thought burping and farting were.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Seriously though, I find the thought uncomfortable. I mean, I wouldn't fart or burp in front of my immediate family, why should a bf be different? I might be up for a burping contest though (I rivaled some of the guys in my dorm back when I lived on campus lol).


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Mike Rowe is awesome!

Naw, farts and burps never turn me on. Just don't do it all the time, then it'd be a problem.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Geez, I am ready to whip out the Oust Sanitizing spray!


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> Geez, I am ready to whip out the Oust Sanitizing spray!


Honestly, I'd rather smell farts in it's purity than a mask-order sanitizer. They should put on the bottles "Can be lethal if mixed with hydrogen sulfide & methly mercaptan" (googled it baby)


----------



## Ritchie (Nov 10, 2008)

whats funny is I farted while reading this with my gf less then 5 feet away lol. it was silent though.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

I walk out of the room when I pass gas. Its just common courtesy.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

path0gen said:


> I think you'd be very surprised at what YOU actually do during your sleep. I've never been with a girlfriend who didn't flatulate occassionally in the middle of the night. Of course I never told them. But I was always tempted every time they pointed out how gross they thought burping and farting were.


I once woke myself up doing that. I was ****ing pissed.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

strawberryjulius said:


> I once woke myself up doing that. I was ****ing pissed.


hahaha yes its hilarious when i'm in that half-awake, half-asleep state trying to drift off until a fart wakes me up.

as for the S/O farting, i really don't care. as long as he wasn't doing it purposely to bother me but i don't see that happening.
my acceptance with him farting doesn't mean i will start doing it around him :b i mean, if i accidentally did it wouldn't be a big deal to me and i don't see it excessively bothering him, but i still avoid it as much as possible. i've never liked farting around anyone though.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

i have an unhealthy dislike of women who pass gas in front of me, i seriously get enraged when a girl farts in front of me or even mentions it.


----------



## Tau Sin (Sep 20, 2009)

Farting and burping eh?

*as flamboyantly as possible* YESSS YESSSSSS!!!


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

I don't like nasty smells, but it's no big deal. If you cant leave the room, at least open a window. As a female, I never fart and my poo smells of roses.

Seriously though, why do one's own farts smell so much less offensive than anyone else's?


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)




----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

when it comes to belching and farting, I say "let it rock"....

it is a natural occurence, and if I expect to be able to do it myself (suppressing these things is very bad for one's health), then he ought to be able to do it too. 

yes, sexy, I know.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

leonardess said:


> when it comes to belching and farting, I say "let it rock"....


:rofl


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

*THRRRRRRRRRRRP*

Sorry.


----------



## haikupoet (Feb 9, 2010)

leonardess said:


> when it comes to belching and farting, I say "let it rock"..../QUOTE]
> 
> I agree!


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

Farting is always funny!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

oh thank god I am not the only one with such sophisticated humor!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Madison_Rose said:


> *THRRRRRRRRRRRP*
> 
> Sorry.


:lol

*Is tired*


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

My girlfriend encourages me to fart. She doesn't mind burping, either. She doesn't like me not being myself and holding things in. It took me time to be able to fart comfortably while we are in bed. I still apologize but she'll just go "alright!" or something along those lines. I don't know how it works with the male and female bodies, but I fart a lot. She never seems to burp or fart. I've only smelled her farts once so far and I don't think it's fair. I'm not sure if it's from the beer I drink or something else. I just always fart. For me to get out of bed and leave the room every single time I fart would be impossible. Sometimes I fart 5-10 times in a night. That's my rough estimate, at least. My girlfriend isn't exactly average, though. She doesn't shave her legs or armpits or wear deodorant. I wouldn't expect the same from other women. Being with a feminist is spoiling in a way. If we were to break up and I had to go and find someone else, I don't know what I'd do.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

leonardess said:


> when it comes to belching and farting, I say "let it rock"....
> 
> it is a natural occurence, and if I expect to be able to do it myself (suppressing these things is very bad for one's health), then he ought to be able to do it too.
> 
> yes, sexy, I know.


I agree completely. XD


----------



## raaz00 (Feb 16, 2010)

haha women don't fart!

but seriously, it happens...its what the body does. i prefer the other person leave the room if they have to pass gas. burping i dont mind at all...but farting can lead to smells..and thats nasty. although everyone has the occasional slip up lol...and if you sleep with someone long enough you'll be subjected to all sorts of noises during the nite!


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Wow...three pages for this thread? I would have never guessed. :lol


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

Why is it every time you get up to leave the room to pass gas that suddenly the fart disappears. Then as soon as you go sit back down, the damn thing is bursting at the seems to get out again.:b


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Cheeky said:


> Call me immature but I find farts pretty funny.


me too. Haha. 
Its so funny how one of my ex boyfriends started farting in front of me. He'd been with me all week and one night he just said, "I can't hold it in any longer!" and let a huge fart. Lmao. I couldn't do anything but laugh.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

I don't do this. I don't laugh about it either. I will say I'm sorry if I do it. I think its gross but I don't get mad, I just shrug it off. My boyfriend is the same way.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

flyingspatula said:


> girls fart? NO WAY!


It gets worse. I've heard they poop too!


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

lonelyguy said:


> it gets worse. I've heard they poop too!


*gasp*


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 28, 2007)

Lonelyguy said:


> It gets worse. I've heard they poop too!


Yeah, I heard that too. Shortly after, I smelled it and my friend and I had to flee the adjoining bathroom, which had to that point been our base of voyeurism operations.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I take it you never experienced a Dutch Oven before, hehe? 

My sister probably burps louder than I do. For some reason, I find it kind of gross. I guess it's the way she does it.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

When it comes to farting I would be ok with it if it happened sometimes,but don't overdo it  My ex farted constantly,and I got tired of it.Not funny when were lying in bed and he says "Hope you didn't smell that one,it was a real stinker".Or the time we were at my parents and he farts really loud.Everybody looked at him,but he just kept pretending that nothing had happened.
I try to not do it in front of people,but accidents can happen and it's better to laugh about it than get mad about something like that.

But burping is ok.I don't mind.I do it(with people I'm comfortable with).
I think it's funny when guys burps in front of me and expect that I'll go "Ewww".


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Lonelyguy said:


> It gets worse. I've heard they poop too!


But it smells like potpourri, right?:lol In any case, you're a farm boy who's into hunting & fishing so you've surely seen an endless supply of really gross stuff by now.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

I have laughed about it before, not worth arguing but I still think its off-putting. It can be funny only when it is an accident, not on purpose. Still gross.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

So I went on a vacation with my boyfriend this week, during which we basically ate nothing but cheese and beer.

NOT farting was extremely difficult for us both. And that's okay, I guess. I wasn't really bothered.

HOWEVER. Being woken up in the middle of the night by something that sounds like a GD trombone: not okay.


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

In like a romantic situation, or you are just starting out, I agree, that would be extremely embarrassing for the "innocent party" alone!!

However, in many situations, I will probably laugh.

For example, ages ago, I lived with my then-boyfriend, and I remember one time we were watching Mr. Bean of all things, and he just kept letting them. I couldn't breathe, but also because I was laughing so hard. I was running into the other room and we both laughing hysterically.



pita said:


> HOWEVER. Being woken up in the middle of the night by something that sounds like a GD trombone: not okay.


I'm sorry but I cracked up!!!!
:haha 
:clap


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

It's a complete turn off really, revolting, hahaha. I'd still go out with a guy who does it though, just as long as he doesn't do it around me much


----------



## Skywalker (May 20, 2010)

Oh god, farts. Don't know what to say really. In my family, farting is something we blame the dog for doing (Sometimes it's even true!). Or we start laughing, a weird mix between humored and embarrassed. Could be because we're only females in the family and as far as I know boys are more relaxed about "bodily noises". But honestly, the nice thing to do would be to keep it private as much as possibly.

Burping is ok as long as it's not directly in my face. Maybe I've got used to it since my sis is amazing with her burps. She can burp-talk, and even sing a little. I on the other hand are not able to burp, I just can't do it. I get nauseous, and sometimes a feeling that something is stuck in my troat. But other than that, nothing happens. Anyone else got this "problem"?


----------



## MagusAnima (Mar 4, 2010)

I am an expert at controlling my farts, w00t! I wait till I'm alone. However burping is a LOT harder to resist - I try to avoid fizzy drinks... I also have a nervous hiccup and that's embarassing. :cry

Ofc I don't mind if my boyfriend does it, but preferably away from my nose... lol.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Skywalker said:


> Burping is ok as long as it's not directly in my face. Maybe I've got used to it since my sis is amazing with her burps. She can burp-talk, and even sing a little. I on the other hand are not able to burp, I just can't do it. I get nauseous, and sometimes a feeling that something is stuck in my troat. But other than that, nothing happens. Anyone else got this "problem"?


i can't burp-talk either, it tears me up everyday


----------



## Skywalker (May 20, 2010)

nothing to fear said:


> i can't burp-talk either, it tears me up everyday


lol, yeah. Imagine if when people ask stupid questions you just start burping your way through the answer .. It would be awesome :yes


----------



## Emanresu (Jun 2, 2010)

Women do not fart!


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

I'll be first to admit to having a flatulence problem. If I'm with a group of people, I will try and hold it in. On my own, I let it rip. Do anything from really loud to silent but violant.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Colhad75 said:


> Do anything from really loud to silent but violant.


Hey, you're a poet and didn't know it! :lol

http://www.triggur.org/robodump/


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

I remember when I was 12 and this one girl had a crush on me. I went over to her house with my sister and we were watching tv and she started to cuddle with me (amazing considering how young she was—I didn't understand this 'cuddle' stuff). Anyway, I remember we were sitting on the ground with our backs against her bed looking up watching a tv show and she was against me like a sucker fish. I had to fart so damn bad and I think I did. I've been haunted ever since.


----------



## Your Crazy (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

my dad holds my mom's head under the covers and farts. i think it's hilarious, but if i were her i'd be pretty pissed, lol.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Emanresu said:


> Women do not fart!


Next claim: woman are not human!


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I think it funny how people believe flatulence to be unnatural or 'alien'. Sure there's a rule of appropriateness as to when you're allowed to start doing it in relationships, but not sure about the whole *speaks in malibu stacey accent*, 'like farting is like, so totally not human.. Like, to fart is like, the worst thing on this planet.. Anybody who farts near me is like, totally a loser and not my friend.'


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Your Crazy said:


>


:lol


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

This thread is amusing :yes


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

nothing to fear said:


>


An old fav


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

tlgibson97 said:


> Don't fart in front of your girlfriend. You're still trying to leave a good impression. Wait until your married then giver her the ol' dutch oven on your wedding night.


Fart humor. None better.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

mrbojangles said:


> i have an unhealthy dislike of women who pass gas in front of me, i seriously get enraged when a girl farts in front of me or even mentions it.


Whatever floats ya boat. Me personally, it turns me on something chronic.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Even in relationships, I won't let 'er rip. I would release slowly or excuse myself and go to the bathroom. 

Give a hoot, don't poot.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

This thread made me laugh so much. I usually go to the bathroom or try to sneak one by at least in the first month maybe 2 after that no holds barred.I feel bad for whatever girl ends up with my brother hes got some deadly gas he stunk up my car with the windows down and the sunroof open :lol Burps I have no courtesy with anytime anywhere is my motto.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Why fart and waste it when you can burp and taste it?


----------



## izzy (Dec 18, 2009)

I've never cared if someone burps in front of me, but I could really do without the farting... My bf farts in front of me sometimes, and it's gross, but I still love him. I still try not to do it in front of him though...I'm just too embarrassed. I burp in front of others all the time however. A lot of guys are apparently impressed with my burping abilities.


----------



## VoxPop (Nov 9, 2003)

I was a perfect gentleman until things were serious. Now I hold nothing back and I do mean nothing.


----------



## NotRealName (Feb 28, 2010)

First of all, all of you are silly, women do not fart nor do they go to restroom for number 2. Silly humans.

Anyways, when I would hang out with the girl I liked, I didn't care if I burped or farted, didn't care if she burped either. And if she _could_ fart, though it is impossible, then, nah, see I can't even comprehend woman farting. What a logical fallacy.

:shock


----------



## rex82 (Apr 15, 2011)

The average person farts 15 times a day. After the honeymoon period is over, you cant expect someone to leave the room everytime they have to fart. They're natures punch line.


----------



## rex82 (Apr 15, 2011)

I used to date this girl who would drink soy milk and then fart in her sleep. I came into the room one night and the smell was so bad, I had to wake her up to make sure she was still alive.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

I would frown upon such behaviour!


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

I have two bullmastiff dogs and my male is the most crude creature you could possibly think of. All he does is fart and burp, right in front of your face too lol. And there is no shame in his game. As for myself, I generally fart in your direction, according to Monty Python . But really, if my nieces are over and sitting on the couch or chair I will try to fart while walking by. 
I also went to orientation with this fat crude fellow who looked like the clown from the movie Spawn. He would fart out loud in orientation. Some people didn't like it but I laughed. I've noticed a weird phenomenon with farting in public. Those who have in some way become desensitized to the world around them, by whatever means, are less prone to worry about farting in public.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Because women do not fart... I don't obviously... EVER... hehe. Someday I will explode and it will be messy... eewwww grosss.... did I just say that out loud... oh no... it wasn't out loud - I'm typing hehe.... 

But... man farts... in relationships... they happen... it's no big deal and nothing to be ashamed of... just keep it under the covers and do not LET IT OUT>...... hehe.

Outside of a relationship... be discreet...


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Duuuude, I've known boyfriends and girlfriends that have actual farting contests. They used to do all sorts of other disgusting crap dealing with the backdoor. And these people were extremely good looking people too. My dreaded (evil) ex-roomate and her boyfriend were like this. Every relationship has its quirks, I guess. And yeah, hot girls fart too. Sorry to burst your fantasy bubble boys. They just hide it better.


----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

letitrock said:


> So girls, u with me? Are u totally against having ur guy fart in front of you, and are u against farting in front of him? What about burping?


As long as the farts aren't too lethal, and we aren't sitting too close, I don't care if my man farts in my presence. Farts are pretty funny, actually. It's fun to discuss the acoustic qualities :lol On the other hand, I try not to let flatulence get the better of me when we're in the same room. I'd feel embarrassed somehow.

Burping? Sure, why not? I can burp quite awesomely myself.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

I am an EXPERT at controlling my farts. Not just holding them in but releasing them silently and discretely. So, he still hasn't heard me fart (while I've been awake).


----------



## Traci (Jan 26, 2004)

Lmao, I think it's gross if done on purpose. Personally, I'm still paranoid to go number 2 at my girlfriends place tho. Hahah.


----------



## Devil (Apr 25, 2011)

I would probably dump them, I'm insane tho. I find it gross when people do it as if it's thrilling to be icky.


----------

